
Ask HN: Are there any ad blockers that successfully block Forbes interstitials? - arikr
i.e. something that not only blocks the ad, but also prevents the 3 second delay.
======
crispytx
Their interstitials are the worst. They also don't even appear to contain any
ads, just a quote of the day? WTF?

